# Now Playing



## Dleg (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone else seen "Tropical Thunder" yet?

Holy shit, was it ever funny.

"What do you mean, _you people_?"

"Aw wait a minute, what _you_ mean, _you people_?"

:Locolaugh:

Point of interest - it was co-written by a guy named Etan Coen, who also happened to be one of the co-writers of Idiocracy. I've got to keep my eye out for this guy.


----------



## rwbailey21 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, absolutely hilarious movie. Highly recommend.

Robert Downey, Jr.'s character really made the movie great.

I really liked this one, "I'm a lead farmer, mutha fu---!"


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2008)

"You never go full retarded."


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2008)

finally got to watch tropic thunder, I really think Tom Cruise should win an academy award for his character "Who is the best boy?, Go hit Damien upside the head"...

Also finally got around to seeing Dark Knight, pretty good, but pretty dark, not quite as good as the previous batman IMO...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> finally got to watch tropic thunder, I really think Tom Cruise should win an academy award for his character "Who is the best boy?, Go hit Damien upside the head"...
> Also finally got around to seeing Dark Knight, pretty good, but pretty dark, not quite as good as the previous batman IMO...


I haven't seen it yet, but I didn't know Tom Cruise was in Tropical Thunder until all the buzz about academy awards for his part.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2008)

before you go and grow a concious...







^-- full of money


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 22, 2008)

will have to check out Tropical Thunder. We watched DK at hoime the other night. Second time for me as I a saw it at the theater. I thought it was much better than the Micheal Keaton era Batmans. Now I guess I need to watch Batman Begins.

My kids rented Stepbrothers over the weekend. It's got some funny stuff in there.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2008)

MA_PE, I meant the previous "Batman Begins Movie" the ones with Keaton and Clooney just dont stand up to the last two


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> will have to check out Tropical Thunder. We watched DK at hoime the other night. Second time for me as I a saw it at the theater. I thought it was much better than the Micheal Keaton era Batmans. Now I guess I need to watch Batman Begins.
> My kids rented Stepbrothers over the weekend. It's got some funny stuff in there.



I watched Stepbrothers this weekend. Hilarious.


----------



## Supe (Dec 22, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> I watched Stepbrothers this weekend. Hilarious.


Rented that about 2 weeks ago. Loved it. Loved the music video, too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2008)

We watched the unrated Forgetting Sarah Marshall this weekend. A little slow at the begining. Definitely some good one liners in there, the Gag reel/deleted scenes had some good ones too. Too much full frontal male nudity for the hubby though, he left the room to go play WoW.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2008)

Supe said:


> Rented that about 2 weeks ago. Loved it. Loved the music video, too.


BOATS AND HOES!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 22, 2008)

A few movies I've seen lately:

_The Punisher: War Zone_ - fun but extraordinarily violent and graphic. Actually very well filmed and a great character, at least in my opinion. A guilty pleasure, but keep your children far, far away from it. Possibly the most violently graphic move I have seen yet, but I'm really not sure - there ahs been so many of them (why does showing two people having sex earn an "X" rating, but showing multiple beheadings, throat cuttings, and blown off heads is OK for the general public???? Tell me you haven't wondered about which is the worse thing to show to people....)

_The Day the Earth Stood Still_ - remake of a true classic, which of course makes it impossible to judge without comparing the two. This new version fell apart for me because of the preachy environmental tone. I guess it didn't seem as bad when the aliens were wiping out humanity because humans had become too violent and were threatening to destroy the world and spread the violence into space. It was an obvious message that made sense at the time. I'm not saying climate change should be taken less seriously, but it doesn't seem as worthy of destroying humanity. The movie itself is clunky and the characters pretty much unbelievable as well. Keneau Reeves as the freshly cloned alien body? Give me a break - he's too recognizable, PLUS he has scars on his face. WTF would a freshly cloned human body be doing with scars on it already? (that's the engineer/geek perspective). And the totally hot babe as the "astrobiologist"? I suppose it's possible, but....

_The Tale of Despereaux_ - My son loved it. I almost fell asleep.

_Bolt_ - moderately more interesting.

_Madagascar 2 - Escape From Africa_ Very promising first half. Much better than the first. But in the end it felt like the writers (or budget manager?) just said "OK I'm tired of this crap. Let's wrap it up." Seriously - there was so much comic potential in the tribe of lost New Yorkers roaming the African jungle. But then they disappear and suddenly only factor into the end scene in a very minor way. And then the movie's over.

[can you tell I have to watch a lot of kid movies?]


----------



## SSmith (Dec 22, 2008)

Im really looking to Christmas movies this year:

Curious Case of Benjamin Button

Spirit

Then in early January:

Gran Torino

The Wrestler

Lots of good stuff coming out!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2008)

Watched DK earlier in week for 1st time. Really was unimpressed all in all. I thought Nicholson's Joker was just as twisted, just less creepy i guess.

I picked up Apocalypto today for stocking stuffer gift. . .haven't seen it - anyone have any comments on it?

edit: not my kids stocking, lol


----------



## Dleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh yeah - Apocalypto was one of the other blood and gore record breakers I have seen in recent years. It was an OK movie, though, but not something I would want to watch more than once. Be careful who you give it to.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2008)

Another Mel Gibson gore-fest? Hmm, maybe i'll return it - I had 10,000 BC in my hand, which i thought was epically good, but the intended gift receiver has seen it too.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Another Mel Gibson gore-fest? Hmm, maybe i'll return it - I had 10,000 BC in my hand, which i thought was epically good, but the intended gift receiver has seen it too.


Yep, big time. It was gory as hell, but a pretty good flick. The most annoying part was the complete lack of english.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Do they speak english in 10,000 BC?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Do they speak english in 10,000 BC?


Dunno...never seen it. My guess would be no, considering English didn't exist in 10,000 BC. But Hollywood does have a habit of spontaneously allowing foreigners to speak fluent English when it fits the scene.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2008)

^ surprisingly so - the movie was just one of those epic boy meets girl, loses girl, goes after girl &amp; . . . .but it was done very well, even if it borrowed from other cinematic features, one being 300 (where they also spoke english)


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> BOATS AND HOES!


I could not figure out what he was saying during the solo but I still laughed my ass off.

My favorite line:

"Barbara Walters, Oprah, your wife. You gotta fuck one, kill one, and marry one, go!"


----------



## rwbailey21 (Dec 23, 2008)

if you buy tropic thunder, get the two disc set. the second disc of special features has some great stuff.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw Step Brothers last night, my God that movie was dumb. I think going forward I'll pass on any movie with Will Ferrel as the lead actor.

I have an addendum to that, I am never watching another movie produced by Judd Apatow. They are awful. Every single one of them is just a bunch of fart jokes (or the equivalent low brow humor). Wait to shoot for the lowest common denominator Judd.

Edit:



> Wait to shoot for the lowest common denominator.


Says the man with the mostly naked Santa avatar.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 23, 2008)

watched _Burn After Opening_ while wrapping christmas gifts last night, one of those weird Cohen brothers movies, has some funny parts, but overall its just kind of odd, one of those movies you watch like a trainwreck, just cant look away...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> I saw Step Brothers last night, my God that movie was dumb. I think going forward I'll pass on any movie with Will Ferrel as the lead actor.
> I have an addendum to that, I am never watching another movie produced by Judd Apatow. They are awful. Every single one of them is just a bunch of fart jokes (or the equivalent low brow humor). Wait to shoot for the lowest common denominator Judd.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


You beat me to the punch on this one. We specialize in the lowest common denominator at EB.com so if you're hanging around here then I can only assume that you enjoy the lowest common denominator.



Road Guy said:


> watched _Burn After Opening_ while wrapping christmas gifts last night, one of those weird Cohen brothers movies, has some funny parts, but overall its just kind of odd, one of those movies you watch like a trainwreck, just cant look away...


I haven't seen this one yet. I really like all of the Cohen brothers stuff I've watched thus far so I think I'll probably like this one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2008)

We don't watch movies, so I don't have much to contribute to this thread other than...


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 23, 2008)

^Same here, especially new movies.

I did watch a couple movies the other day, though. _O Brother Where Art Thou_, and _One Night at McCool's_. Both were ok.

I think that brings my total movies watched up to four this year.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> You beat me to the punch on this one. We specialize in the lowest common denominator at EB.com so if you're hanging around here then I can only assume that you enjoy the lowest common denominator.


I don't mind some of it, but when the whole freaking movie is fart jokes or characters hurling nonsensical childish insults at one another it gets old. I don't understand how you can make a movie out of that, let alone multiple movies.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> You beat me to the punch on this one. We specialize in the lowest common denominator at EB.com so if you're hanging around here then I can only assume that you enjoy the lowest common denominator.


The reason I hang around is because I enjoy communicating with other engineers. I enjoy encouraging people. I enjoy joking, as long as it doesn't get disgusting. There are some here I like and some I don't like, but I would never make the statement that we specialize in lowest common denominator. I'm not even sure how that would algebraically apply to a forum. If it was meant as an insult, I don't get it. I guess you and I don't have a common denominator.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Mary said:


> The reason I hang around is because I enjoy communicating with other engineers. I enjoy encouraging people. I enjoy joking, as long as it doesn't get disgusting. There are some here I like and some I don't like, but I would never make the statement that we specialize in lowest common denominator. I'm not even sure how that would algebraically apply to a forum. If it was meant as an insult, I don't get it. I guess you and I don't have a common denominator.



Man alive, can't anyone make a joke around here. I give up. I'm just going to pack up my balls and go home. It wasn't meant as an insult nor to offend anyone. For the record, I am not the only one who comes up with juvenile jokes around here. While I do contribute, Dleg, DV, wilheldp_PE, and EM also add quite a bit of material, not to mention PE_ness and the dude.

Edit: I apologize for my disgusting humor and fart jokes.....again. I also left out Supe and he shared Pterodactyl porn today. He should be at the top of the list of offenders.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Man alive, can't anyone make a joke around here. I give up. I'm just going to pack up my balls and go home. It wasn't meant as an insult nor to offend anyone. For the record, I am not the only one who comes up with juvenile jokes around here. While I do contribute, Dleg, DV, wilheldp_PE, and EM also add quite a bit of material, not to mention PE_ness and the dude. You are far superior to me and my disgusting humor and fart jokes.


Like I said, maybe I just don't get it. If you didn't intend to insult anybody, then I misunderstood. My bad. No big deal. I guess we just have a disconnect.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2008)

Speaking of which, I just watched a great flick about Pterodactyls. I don't recall the title, however it was very educational.


----------



## Supe (Dec 23, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Speaking of which, I just watched a great flick about Pterodactyls. I don't recall the title, however it was very educational.



Edutainment at it's finest.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 23, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> I apologize for my disgusting humor and fart jokes


I don't. Some people appreciate my humor, others don't. C'est la vie.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 23, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Man alive, can't anyone make a joke around here. I give up. I'm just going to pack up my balls and go home. It wasn't meant as an insult nor to offend anyone. For the record, I am not the only one who comes up with juvenile jokes around here. While I do contribute, Dleg, DV, wilheldp_PE, and EM also add quite a bit of material, not to mention PE_ness and the dude.
> Edit: I apologize for my disgusting humor and fart jokes.....again. I also left out Supe and he shared Pterodactyl porn today. He should be at the top of the list of offenders.


Chuck maybe some people object to you assuming that your views are shared by the entire board with statements like:



> We specialize in the lowest common denominator at EB.com so if you're hanging around here then I can only assume that you enjoy the lowest common denominator.





wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't. Some people appreciate my humor, others don't. C'est la vie.


Just throwing out there - I suspect that a cavalier attitude without any concerns (or tolerance) for fellow posters/participants is not in the list of How to Win Friends and Influence People.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> Chuck maybe some people object to you assuming that your views are shared by the entire board with statements like:



Again, it was intended as a joke but clearly not taken as one. What I don't understand is why I always get it with both barrels when I make a simple observation about the sophmoric humor on this site (which I find hilarious) but the people posting Pteradactyl porn get no blame whatsoever (sorry to throw you under the bus Supe).



MA_PE said:


> Just throwing out there - I suspect that a cavalier attitude without any concerns (or tolerance) for fellow posters/participants is not in the list of How to Win Friends and Influence People.


I don't think me or wilheldp_PE are cavalier or intolerant. I am not quite sure how we avoid offending people on this site. Again, people aren't offended by Pteradactyl porn but they are offended by jiggly boobs and dirty Christmas carols. How is one supposed to know what will offend and what will not. I pride myself on being an equal opportunity offender.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> We watched the unrated Forgetting Sarah Marshall this weekend. A little slow at the begining. Definitely some good one liners in there, the Gag reel/deleted scenes had some good ones too. Too much full frontal male nudity for the hubby though, he left the room to go play WoW.


I have been wanting to catch this movie ... just hadn't found the time.

Interesting .. you say hubby left in mid-view; however, you have remained quiet as to your viewing of *ahem* nudity ...







Chucktown PE said:


> You beat me to the punch on this one. We specialize in the lowest common denominator at EB.com so if you're hanging around here then I can only assume that you enjoy the lowest common denominator.


That's not quite fair ...

A few of us certainly have base humor - yours truly at the leading edge of the pack. I realize my humor doesn't appeal to the masses but it is my humor.  Fortunately, I have other redeeming qualities that make up for my lack of taste in the humor department. 



Merry Mary said:


> The reason I hang around is because I enjoy communicating with other engineers. I enjoy encouraging people.


+1 Mary ... I think it is the reason most of us really are here - we enjoy discussing matters with other engineers.



Merry Mary said:


> I enjoy joking, as long as it doesn't get disgusting. There are some here I like and some I don't like, but I would never make the statement that we specialize in lowest common denominator. I'm not even sure how that would algebraically apply to a forum.


I don't think algebra would apply - I am thinking differential calculus and throwing in some stochastic (statistical) fucntions might get you to the right place.



Chucktown PE said:


> Man alive, can't anyone make a joke around here. I give up. I'm just going to pack up my balls and go home. It wasn't meant as an insult nor to offend anyone.


Heh .. thicker skin bro .. thicker skin ...



Chucktown PE said:


> For the record, I am not the only one who comes up with juvenile jokes around here. While I do contribute, Dleg, DV, wilheldp_PE, and EM also add quite a bit of material, not to mention PE_ness and the dude.
> Edit: I apologize for my disgusting humor and fart jokes.....again. I also left out Supe and he shared Pterodactyl porn today. He should be at the top of the list of offenders.


What about me ... I sent you a few links too! 



wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't. Some people appreciate my humor, others don't. C'est la vie.


Likewise. Difference - I accept when people say .. whoa - back it off a tad. I realize my humor can be over the top and apologize accordingly. 



MA_PE said:


> Just throwing out there - I suspect that a cavalier attitude without any concerns (or tolerance) for fellow posters/participants is not in the list of How to Win Friends and Influence People.


That's probably a good point - especially if one has signaled



at some humor.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2008)

jregieng said:


> That's not quite fair ...



Dude, how many times do I have to apologize. I don't think anyone here is truly a lowest common denominator, if I did I wouldn't spend so much f*ing time on this board. I just can't quit you EB.com.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

^^ No apologies ... 

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2008)

alright, getting back on topic, I saw step brothers last night and thought it was terrible. Does anyone have any movie recommendations for me (keeping in mind that I abhor 90 minutes of fart jokes)?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 23, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I have been wanting to catch this movie ... just hadn't found the time.
> Interesting .. you say hubby left in mid-view; however, you have remained quiet as to your viewing of *ahem* nudity ...


I don't have issues with male nudity, I'm kind of suprised it isn't used more in Hollywood movies. Although now that I say that, didn't Vigo mortenson go full monty in one of his last movies too?

Not sure how well the censored version of Finding Sarah Marshall would be as the said nudity makes the scence more memerable.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> alright, getting back on topic, I saw step brothers last night and thought it was terrible. Does anyone have any movie recommendations for me (keeping in mind that I abhor 90 minutes of fart jokes)?



Let's see, good movies that are above board. One I recently saw that was on my Netflix recommendations was "Rabbit Proof Fence." It isn't an action packed film but a good docu-drama.

Others that I have enjoyed recently are Juno, Michael Clayton, and No Country for Old Men. I also watched Fred Claus last night. A little hokey and requires that willing suspension of disbelief thing but not bad.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> We watched the unrated Forgetting Sarah Marshall this weekend. A little slow at the begining. Definitely some good one liners in there, the Gag reel/deleted scenes had some good ones too. Too much full frontal male nudity for the hubby though, he left the room to go play WoW.


the hubby must not spend a lot of time in the men's locker room at the Y. WTF is the deal with old men loitering in the locker room naked? Do you just get to a certain age where it becomes to much of a hassle to put on clothes? What is that age bracket? 60? I'm not talking about simply getting changed, I mean this guys seem to hang out in there with nothing on. It's disturbing. The worst has been the past few weeks there is some guy that walks out of the shower stark naked, walks straight to the sinks (where there are hair dryers) and they proceeds to dry his hair in the nude. And I'm not just talking about the hair on the top of his head.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> No Country for Old Men.


That's one I need to get around to watching. I also need to see the new batman.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> the hubby must not spend a lot of time in the men's locker room at the Y. WTF is the deal with old men loitering in the locker room naked? Do you just get to a certain age where it becomes to much of a hassle to put on clothes? What is that age bracket? 60? I'm not talking about simply getting changed, I mean this guys seem to hang out in there with nothing on. It's disturbing. The worst has been the past few weeks there is some guy that walks out of the shower stark naked, walks straight to the sinks (where there are hair dryers) and they proceeds to dry his hair in the nude. And I'm not just talking about the hair on the top of his head.



And getting back on topic so as not to offend anyone............

One other movie I forgot about that I am hoping to see is An American Carol.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> That's one I need to get around to watching. I also need to see the new batman.



It's a good one. I highly recommend it although not quite the thing to get you in the Christmas spirit. It was one of those that I thought about for days after. Lot of violence and rather disturbing but it was an excellent Cohen brother flick. Thing Fargo but a lot more violent.


----------



## Supe (Dec 23, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> That's one I need to get around to watching. I also need to see the new batman.


You know, everyone rants and raves about No Country for Old Men, but I was REALLY disappointed by it. I mean, the acting was good, and it had its moments, but at the end of the movie, I remember thinking "wait, it's over? Everybody made a big stink about this?"


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dude, how many times do I have to apologize. I don't think anyone here is truly a lowest common denominator, if I did I wouldn't spend so much f*ing time on this board. I just can't quit you EB.com.


"What else should I be? All apologies

What else could i say? Everyone is gay

What else could i write? I don't have the right

What else should i be? All apologies" ~ K. Cobain

Just some grunge humor. . .you done got tossed under the rear axle of the bus for whatever reason - walk it off &amp; rub some dirt on it, you'll be aight.



snickerd3 said:


> I don't have issues with male nudity, I'm kind of suprised it isn't used more in Hollywood movies. Although now that I say that, didn't Vigo mortenson go full monty in one of his last movies too?


Yes he did! Eastern Promises, a movie about Russian mafia - the movie was excellent, though the naked fight scene in a spa / bathhouse was difficult to take on a couple levels


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 23, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> alright, getting back on topic, I saw step brothers last night and thought it was terrible. Does anyone have any movie recommendations for me (keeping in mind that I abhor 90 minutes of fart jokes)?


Old School?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> the naked fight scene in a spa / bathhouse was difficult to take on a couple levels



That sounds like Borat.


----------



## csb (Dec 23, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> the hubby must not spend a lot of time in the men's locker room at the Y. WTF is the deal with old men loitering in the locker room naked? Do you just get to a certain age where it becomes to much of a hassle to put on clothes? What is that age bracket? 60? I'm not talking about simply getting changed, I mean this guys seem to hang out in there with nothing on. It's disturbing. The worst has been the past few weeks there is some guy that walks out of the shower stark naked, walks straight to the sinks (where there are hair dryers) and they proceeds to dry his hair in the nude. And I'm not just talking about the hair on the top of his head.


This is my husband's chief complaint about swimming at the Y...there's always a bunch of old, naked dudes doing everything BUT getting dressed in the locker room. It's funny you mention this, because yesterday I was home sick and finally saw Sex and the City The Movie (I know all you guys have seen it, but here's a spoiler) and my husband comes home RIGHT at the shower scene where you see the dude's pe-ness. His reaction? "Cripes! It's like the men's shower at the YMCA!"

I'm in the boat of I don't get to see a lot of films when they are very new and most of what we're watching at our house is kiddo movies. I swear my kid had a heart attack Sunday night when a commercial for The Incredibles came on..."THAT'S BOB! BOB! YAY!"


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> That sounds like Borat.


that's what I was thinking.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 24, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> I just can't quit you EB.com.


It's like a bad drug eh?

We're all addicts.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ Not me.  I only get on EB.com once a day.

For about 8 hours.


----------



## ODB_PE (Dec 24, 2008)

csb said:


> This is my husband's chief complaint about swimming at the Y...there's always a bunch of old, naked dudes doing everything BUT getting dressed in the locker room. It's funny you mention this, because yesterday I was home sick and finally saw Sex and the City The Movie (I know all you guys have seen it, but here's a spoiler) and my husband comes home RIGHT at the shower scene where you see the dude's pe-ness. His reaction? "Cripes! It's like the men's shower at the YMCA!"
> I'm in the boat of I don't get to see a lot of films when they are very new and most of what we're watching at our house is kiddo movies. I swear my kid had a heart attack Sunday night when a commercial for The Incredibles came on..."THAT'S BOB! BOB! YAY!"


Catching up on the thread and had to add to this little hijack. Old naked dudes in my building health club - you run into these people on the elevator later. There was one old lawyer who seemed to always get dressed while emulating captain morgan (one leg up on the bench, for the uninitiated).

That takes old naked dude to another level, let me tell ya.

Other than that, redboxed Burn After Reading 2 nights ago - some funny parts but they seemed to wrap it all up pretty quickly.


----------



## MGX (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm watching The Spirit tomorrow, I'm surprised that it gets a movie 68 years later. I'm taking my dad who got me hooked on the comic books by Will Eisner.

I wonder how they'll handle Ebony White, The Spirit's sidekick.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2008)

watched _The Happening _last night, odd but interesting until the plot was revealed to be another one of Al Gores the planet is trying to kill off the humans movie....


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 30, 2008)

Watched a movie called "Rendition" with Reese Witherspoon the other night.

It was about post 9/11 handling/investigation/interrogation of potential/suspected terrosits.

I found it interesting and somewhat disturbing. The writers never closed the story at the end and IMHO the viewer was left with too many unanswered questions for a movie that ultimately portrayed a very negative image of the US and its agents.

Anyone else see it?

What did you think?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 30, 2008)

Also, I watched "Kickin' it Old Skool" with Jamie Kennedy.

I also found this one interesting and somewhat disturbing. :laugh:


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw _Rendition_ maybe 4-6 months ago, and I honestly can't remember much about the ending. But I do remember watching the documentary that was included with the DVD, about some guy from Germany (I think?) who was detained in Afghanistan, then brought to Guantanamo, tortured, etc. etc. and the ultimately released without so much as a "sorry we fucked up" from the U.S. government. That documentary turned out to be the main inspiration for the story. Disturbing stuff indeed.

I went to see _Valkyrie_ earlier this week. Obviously everyone should be able to guess the outcome of the attempted assassination of Hitler (except my wife who apparently knows nothing about history), but even so, the movie does a good job of keeping up suspense and also showing how the plan ultimately just fell apart. Nice to be reminded, too, that there were plenty of "good" Germans who resisted the Nazis. But Tom Cruise still sucks.


----------



## benbo (Dec 30, 2008)

Dleg said:


> But Tom Cruise still sucks.


I heard the plan fell apart when Cruise jumped up on Hitler's desk and told him not to take any psychiatric medicines.

Then they both started dancing around in their underwear.

Am I close?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL!

No.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 30, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I saw _Rendition_ maybe 4-6 months ago, and I honestly can't remember much about the ending. But I do remember watching the documentary that was included with the DVD, about some guy from Germany (I think?) who was detained in Afghanistan, then brought to Guantanamo, tortured, etc. etc. and the ultimately released without so much as a "sorry we fucked up" from the U.S. government. That documentary turned out to be the main inspiration for the story. Disturbing stuff indeed.


In the movie they never did explain how or why the phone calls from the number of the terrorist under surveillance were on the guy's phone log and both he and the terrorist were Egyptians. So they never said specifically that the guy was innocent. They also never said how the "story" was received by the public nor did they never said what happened to the CIA analyst.



> I went to see _Valkyrie_ earlier this week. Obviously everyone should be able to guess the outcome of the attempted assassination of Hitler (except my wife who apparently knows nothing about history), but even so, the movie does a good job of keeping up suspense and also showing how the plan ultimately just fell apart. Nice to be reminded, too, that there were plenty of "good" Germans who resisted the Nazis. But Tom Cruise still sucks.


Might have to watch this one. I haven't yet because Cruise sucks.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2008)

^I seem to remember having the impression that the calls from the terrorist were just repeated wrong-number mistakes, you know like how I constantly get people calling my desk, thinking it is the agency receptionist, simply because they unknowingly switch around the last two digits (01 vs 10) with their fingers.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 30, 2008)

Saw 'The Spirit' yesterday - was entertaining; and the director paid good homage to Eva Mendes's ass, which is certainly a plus.

It was good, kind of reminded me almost of 'Who framed Roger Rabbit' meets Bat Man or something.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 21, 2009)

Saw _Knowing_ today. It was terrible. The story-line was ho-hum and the ending got weird. The camera work was jiggly and made me nauseous.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2009)

watched "role models" last week, it was pretty good

We have been watching the HBO series that was canceled _Lucki Lui_ on dvd, pretty crude but defin. my kind of humor..


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2009)

See went to see Watchmen about a week ago. I understand the R rating now...very bloody and very graphic movie. Exploding people, people getting their wrists sawed off. Can't forget dr. manhattan's blue phallus enjoying the fresh air for 96% of the movie.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 24, 2009)

^I heard about that from a reltive of my wife. She said "whatever you do, don't take the kids".

I haven't seen anything good in a long time. My son is going through a phase where he wants to go with us to the movies, so we want to encourage that (after a pahse of never wanting to elave the hosue, I think this is healthier). So we have been seeing movies like The Pink Panther 2 (sucked), Race to Witch Mountain (sucked), etc. But I'm looking forward to Monsters vs. Aliens....


----------



## MGX (Mar 24, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> See went to see Watchmen about a week ago. I understand the R rating now...very bloody and very graphic movie. Exploding people, people getting their wrists sawed off. Can't forget dr. manhattan's blue phallus enjoying the fresh air for 96% of the movie.


If Neitzsche wrote a graphic novel, it would be The Watchmen. Rorschach is the Ubermensch.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 2, 2009)

My movie comes out next month.

It is of course AWESOME.

Linky describing how AWESOME the Wolverine movie is, as in completely awesome

Who knew that I could be so awesome. Heh heh, well ME of course!

"But back to "Wolverine": this is the prequel to the first "X Men" movie. Directed by Gavin Hood, the film is as cutting edge as it is old fashioned. This may be the big blockbuster film of 2009, and one we really need right now. It’s miles easier to understand than "The Dark Knight," and tremendously more emotional. Hood simply did an excellent job bringing Wolverine’s early life to the screen."

He doesn't actually use the word "awesome", but it is definitely implied.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 14, 2009)

Saw "I Love You Man" last night. Very funny, very true film about male friendship. Some incredibly painful scenes to watch, too, as the lead character tries to develop the "skills" necessary to make friends with other guys (he's only ever had girl friends).


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

I am ready for Taken to come out on DVD, I have heard mostly good stuff about it.

Also looking forward to seeing the new terminator movie next month, even though that christian bale guy seems to be a total tool in real life (when he went off on some poor microphone guy onset)


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 14, 2009)

^Taken was pretty good. I'm usually not a big fan of action movies, but that one actually kept my interest.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2009)

went to see the fast and the furious yesterday afternoon. Not the best plot but a good action movie...car races, explosions, and for some of you guys out there *lots* of girls kissing other girls.

Not exactly a famliy movie, but there was family at the theater with kids like 18/24 months, 4, 5 and 6 yrs old. That was probably an interesting ride home, Daddy why were those girls kissing?


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> went to see the fast and the furious yesterday afternoon. Not the best plot but a good action movie...car races, explosions, and for some of you guys out there *lots* of girls kissing other girls.
> Not exactly a famliy movie, but there was family at the theater with kids like 18/24 months, 4, 5 and 6 yrs old. That was probably an interesting ride home, Daddy why were those girls kissing?



In the words of Stewie Griffin, "It's got me feeling all frisky. I've got a half a pack of Rolaids in my diaper."

Wolverine: Have you seen the pirated release of the movie yet that circulated online? Word on the street says it sucks the big one. I'm hoping not.

Not a new movie, but I unfortunately rented Be Kind, Rewind as it was on my Netflix queue. It's now up there on my top 5 worst movies of all time list. They somehow managed to make Jack Black even less funny than he already is, and whoever thought that "Mos Def" should be given an acting role deserves an unimaginably painful death.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 20, 2009)

Supe said:


> Wolverine: Have you seen the pirated release of the movie yet that circulated online? Word on the street says it sucks the big one. I'm hoping not.


That's just a reverse psychology media marketing plan the studios are putting on right now. They're making you think it sucks so that when you actually see the movie, the contrast between expectation and the true awesomeness will be that much more profound. It's quite clever really.

Actually, I saw the trailer and was not so impressed, which is why the positive review gave me hope. Perhaps I should get my expectations back in line with reality. C'mon, a guy with mutant healing powers and claws that come out of his hands, facing an antagonist who's only weapon is really sharp fingernails? Okay, I'm skeptical...

...SKEPTICAL THAT IT MIGHT BE OUTRAGEOUSLY AWESOME AND NOT JUST TOTALLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2009)

Sadly, the dorks on G4 who saw the leaked version were putting it on par with the crappier movies from the X-Men series.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2009)

Are prequels ever any good? Starwars I,II, III...horrible. The scorpion king...horrible.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Are prequels ever any good? Starwars I,II, III...horrible. The scorpion king...horrible.


No, but on average they're all still better than Lord of the Rings.


----------



## PE-ness (Apr 20, 2009)

I watched Zack &amp; Miri Make a Porno the other night.

It was strangely unexciting. I lost all interest after seeing Seth Rogen partly nude.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 20, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Are prequels ever any good? Starwars I,II, III...horrible. The scorpion king...horrible.


I hope so--the Star Trek movie is going to be a prequel.


----------



## PE-ness (Apr 20, 2009)

"Debbie Does Lubbock" was the only prequel I ever saw, and by strict definition, it "sucked".


----------



## Dleg (May 5, 2009)

I saw "State of Play" last night. Pretty entertaining movie. Not sure I fully appreciated the major plot twist at the end. But up until that point, the movie did an excellent job of building interest and suspense. One scene was particularly tense, and one of the best done pieces of suspense I have seen in recent years.


----------



## frazil (May 5, 2009)

I saw Monsters vs Aliens this weekend...in 3D!! It was awesome!


----------



## Dleg (May 6, 2009)

I saw that one twice with my son, but not in 3-D. We won't see it again, though, because the second time around he decided the giant eye robot scared the crap out of him, and tried to crawl between the cushions of the seat. Honestly, I couldn't even remove him from the theater. Fortunately he kind of calmed down and was fine to watch after the initial rising of the robot from the crater.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 7, 2009)

Okay, so since the survivor game is over, or at least my role in it, I can admit that I finally finished watching the LOTR trilogy for the first time last night. I liked them and would give them a 4 out of 5 stars on my netflix rating but there were quite a few parts that I thought were pretty boring and I lost interest. They were very well done as far as the cinematography and special effects go and the story line was great.


----------



## EM_PS (May 8, 2009)

Saw Star Trek last nite (opener in an IMAX) and it was. . .

. . .wait for it. . . .

AWESOMENESS!

Even non-trekkies / scifi revelers would like this movie - characters were spot on too (Ohura significantly hotter though)

Best line - "Damn it Spock, I'm a doctor, not a physicist!"


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 8, 2009)

Glad to hear it is worth it. I'm going tonight with two coworkers (who are male). Hubby said he is uncomfortable with me being out after midnight with 2 guys, but that I can go as long as I go straight home after. And I just KNOW he'll make me pay for it all weekend by being a miserable.... ummm....a ... hole. But screw him, I wanna go. The digital theater around me only has two show times today and the 9:45pm one is the only one we can make, so it's not that late.


----------



## cement (May 8, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> Saw Star Trek last nite (opener in an IMAX) and it was. . .
> 
> . . .wait for it. . . .
> 
> ...


damn, I wanna go to the IMAX!


----------



## Dleg (May 8, 2009)

Star Trek is playing at the IMAX??? Sweet!!!!


----------



## MGX (May 8, 2009)

Taking mom to see star trek on mother's day.


----------



## EM_PS (May 8, 2009)

cement said:


> damn, I wanna go to the IMAX!






Dleg said:


> Star Trek is playing at the IMAX??? Sweet!!!!


I know, it was SICK! RIDICULOUS! [insert negative adjective that actually implies awesomeness here] - they did trivia before the show where correct answers got you a t-shirt, they gave t-shirts to folks who dressed up (surprisingly pretty mild, at least at 7 pm show), they had a news camera running around doing spot interviews, it was alot of geek fun!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2009)

There's an IMAX here in the local furniture shop a few miles down the road. Sounds weird but yeah it really is part of a furniture shop. No one I know has any interest in seeing it, so I will probably go check it out solo one night after work next week when my wife is doing pig surgery and won't be home until late anyway. Tickets are only $10.50 for the IMAX, which is really no different than a regular theatre.

So EM, were there a lot of 30-something guys who live in Mom's basement dressed up like Klingons for opening night? I saw all the Star Wars prequels at the midnight premieres and the dork factor was pretty high.


----------



## Katiebug (May 9, 2009)

We didn't go to the opening night of Star Trek for fear of encountering Trekkies.

I love me some Star Trek, and in this one John Cho plays Sulu and Simon Pegg (who I adore) plays Scotty. I'm dragging Mr. Bug to see it next weekend despite his protests.


----------



## EM_PS (May 9, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> There's an IMAX here in the local furniture shop a few miles down the road. Sounds weird but yeah it really is part of a furniture shop. No one I know has any interest in seeing it, so I will probably go check it out solo one night after work next week when my wife is doing pig surgery and won't be home until late anyway. Tickets are only $10.50 for the IMAX, which is really no different than a regular theatre.
> So EM, were there a lot of 30-something guys who live in Mom's basement dressed up like Klingons for opening night? I saw all the Star Wars prequels at the midnight premieres and the dork factor was pretty high.


There were some 'comic-book guy' lookin' people, some of who had printed out trivia sheets from the 'net just to try to score t-shirts (cheaters!) - there was one pretty good Spock i saw, right down to the pointed ears &amp; long-sleeve blue uniform shirt &amp; black pants. But mostly, just people having misc Trek insignia t-shirts or stupid stuff like "Beam me up Scotty" shirts. It seemed to me most of the crowd was 20-something yr olds wanting to see what Trek is all about, as was the long ass line of folks for the next showing - It was probably more of a mixed crowd than that - just the younguns were rowdier maybe. This was in Grand Rapids (pop ~200,000), so other towns might have a bigger or more skewed freaks-n-geeks quotient :tardbang:


----------



## mudpuppy (May 9, 2009)

I'm going to see it in IMAX tonight. :w00t:

$13 here (actually Lansing), though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2009)

Just bought my ticket to see it in IMAX this coming Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2009)

MGX said:


> Taking mom to see star trek on mother's day.


My folks went to see it yesterday. I called my Mom in the evening to say Happy Mother's Day and they were gushing over it. And these are people who watched the original series as young adults in the 60s. So I figured if anyone would be critical of it, it'd be people like them. They said not only is the story excellent, but the characters are true to form without being imitations of the originals.

She said she found Karl Urban as McCoy to be particularly good.

I think as far as physical resemblance, Quinto is a dead ringer for a young Spock. So its weird when he speaks and doesn't have Nimoy's deep, gravelly voice.


----------



## cement (May 11, 2009)

the IMAX didn't fit into the schedule this weekend (all the good time slots were sold out), so we went to the local theater. It was awesome! great story, characters, and the effects were amazing. ILM at it's best.

I still want to see the IMAX though, that will be a real trip.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2009)

^ Better check into how long its playing in IMAX by you. The place here only has a 2 week engagement.


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2009)

Sadly, I have no desire to see this movie. When the very first thing I saw in the preview was a very poor iteration of a guy stick welding on the Enterprise, it ruined the entire thing for me.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 11, 2009)

When I was little, my aunt would watch us a couple days a week and several weeks during the summer. My uncle was the biggest StarTrek fan, and once he got home from work no matter what else we might have been watching, StarTrek was turned on, even if it was a rerun. I have seen enough ST to last me a lifetime. I really have no desire to see the movie.


----------



## MGX (May 11, 2009)

Star Trek was amazing. The film really felt true to the original series.

I feared a long cliche' but those fears were unfounded, while there was a bit of fanservice "I'm a doctor Jim, not a physicist!" it was spaced appropriately to add a laugh in tense situations.

@ Supe: suspension of disbelief: I notice a 1970's post indicator valve for fire service in the shot where Kirk loads up to leave for Starfleet and didn't let it ruin the movie.

After finals I plan to see it again at the dollar movie.


----------



## EM_PS (May 11, 2009)

^ comment was directed at Spock, not Jim

I also liked the McCoy crack where he called Spock a "green-blooded hobgoblin" - Karl Urban also played Eomer (Riders of Rohan) in LOTR


----------



## Dexman1349 (May 11, 2009)

^^^ He was also the Russian sniper/assasin in the 2nd Borne Movie


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 11, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> ^ comment was directed at Spock, not Jim
> I also liked the McCoy crack where he called Spock a "green-blooded hobgoblin" - Karl Urban also played Eomer (Riders of Rohan) in LOTR


+100 LOTR!


----------



## maryannette (May 11, 2009)

Seven Pounds is a very good movie. The best movie I've watched in a long time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2009)

Holy shit that was awesome!!!! I gotta see that again!


----------



## EM_PS (May 11, 2009)

^ big Will Smith fan I take it? :shakehead:


----------



## mudpuppy (May 11, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Seven Pounds is a very good movie. The best movie I've watched in a long time.


Really? I heard it was really depressing.

Now I'm intrigued.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 12, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> ^ big Will Smith fan I take it? :shakehead:


No I haven't seen his new movie. I was replying to a comment about the Star Trek movie and Mary snuck in a post ahead of me.

The Trek movie was great. I'd love to get into it but don't want to spoil anything for those who haven't seen it. I was turned off by the commercials figuring it was going to be a teen drama in space but the movie itself was one of the best I've seen in a while.

They did a great job of capturing the essence of the original characters, the story was good and cleverly covered the continuity gaps between the old and the new, and the effects kicked ass.


----------



## EM_PS (May 12, 2009)

^ yeah i figgered you were talking bout Trek, was just kinda funny.

My fears of JJ Abrams (of Lost fame) being the director of Star Trek were completely unjustified. He really did a great job w/ the movie, even as I can't tolerate that idiotic tv show.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

I saw Ghosts of Girlfriends Past. Matthew McConaughey plays his typical role though a bit edgier. I thought the wardrobe dressers were cruel to Jennifer Garner since it takes work to make her look hum drum. Michael Douglas was AWESOME!!

A retelling of the Scrooge tale from the perspective of dating, love, marriage. I laughed hysterically and so did my date - I thought it was a pretty good movie despite the fact it got panned in the press.

Did anyone see the Terimnator Salvation yet?

JR


----------



## mudpuppy (May 19, 2009)

^Terminator Salvation opens Thursday so probably not yet.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

^^ 

JR


----------



## klk (May 19, 2009)

I saw Star Trek last weekend. It was epic! I want to see it again soon.


----------



## goodal (May 21, 2009)

If youve seen my "bored at work" post you will understand why i have seen so many movies recently. watch-movies.net is great.

Here where i rank the recent movies ive seen:

Excellent: Dark Knight, Star trek, Hotel Rwanda (double excellent), I am Legend, tropical thunder (hilarious), 3:10 To Yuma remake, Passion of the Christ, Rescue Dawn.

Pretty Good: Cloverfield, No country for old men - ended horribly, Day the earth stood still remake, 10000 BC, The Mist

Not that great: There will be blood - slow and pointless, Happening - stupid - M. Night's worst work, Watchmen - Vulgar and gross, punisher war zone - Vulgar and gross, Wanted - unrealistic and vulgar, 300 - they werent true to the time period - kind of stupid, Yes man - Vulgar.

Thats it so far. Tune in next week after Ive had a few more SLOW days at work.


----------



## Wolverine (May 22, 2009)

Star Trek - is it appropriate for children, 9 &amp; up? I hear there's at least one ess-ee-exx scene? Is it graphic, such that my preteens would be traumatized for life?

For comparison, I let the kids watch Iron Man, just covering their eyes during the one ess-eee-exx scene. (I don't mind them watching terrorist bad guys graphically blown into small pieces, just so long as there's no kissing) (&lt;- kidding)


----------



## snickerd3 (May 22, 2009)

we rented You don't mess with the Zohan movie last weekend. kind of funny kinda of stupid, the dvd was the unrated version, wonder what they took out for the theaters.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2009)

> Star Trek - is it appropriate for children, 9 &amp; up? I hear there's at least one ess-ee-exx scene? Is it graphic, such that my preteens would be traumatized for life?


Uh, if you count Uhura's 12 second granny bra and panty scene as sessy, then I guess so. (its in the trailer, not spoiling)

GO SEE IT! Awesome movie.


----------



## Wolverine (May 22, 2009)

Cool. I can turn that into a teaching moment, as I make exaggerated but futile attempts to temporarily cover their eyes, indicating that it's not polite to peek at ladies in their underwear, and yet still allow them just enough exposure so that they appreciate the beauty of the female form and don't grow up repressed.

You never knew being a parent was such a complicated orchestration, did you?


----------



## Dleg (May 22, 2009)

I took the kids to see Night at the Museum 2 last night. Perfectly fine for kids. For adults, well.... there were some funny moments at the start, and some clever ones, which got my hopes up.... but I was yawning about 30 minutes into it. Not that it was boring, it was just typical. Another Hollywood sequel with far more effort given to special effects than to story writing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 1, 2009)

went to see UP last night, definitely some LMAO parts. Good movie for both adults and kids. The preview for the new Ice Age movie was hillarious.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 1, 2009)

My wife and I watched Kung Fu Panda on cable the other night. Pretty entertaining. They never do explain why his father is a duck. Hmmm.

Last night I saw Wall-E for the first time. Again, I thought it was a pretty enjoyable movie.

Dleg: I'm looking forward to seeing the new Night at the Museum movie. I thought the first one was pretyy good.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 1, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Last night I saw Wall-E for the first time. Again, I thought it was a pretty enjoyable movie.


The extra feature shorts on the Wall-E DVD are great! Especially the one about the little dude who changes the lightbulb outside the ship.


----------



## vollEngineer (Jun 4, 2009)

Disappointed to hear Night at the Museum 2 is not that good. I got number 1 so that i would be up to speed on 2 and like it so far (got called into work in the middle of all things). Guess there's no reason to finish watching number 1 now. sigh.

If you haven't rented it yet, I thought Role Models was hizzilarizzous or something equally dope.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 4, 2009)

I saw "Up" twice last week with my son - he likes it a lot, and I thought there was a lot in there for adults. Very good movie, and surprisingly touching at times.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Dleg, it's been a while since I've seen posts from you. Hope all is well in Saipan. I am hoping to take the kids to go see "Up" next weekend. I've seen the previews on the Disney Channel and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 5, 2009)

^Yeah, I've been working my ass off. Hard to believe, I know, but I've got all sorts of "fun" projects that I am working on right now - writing/editing the Republic of Palau's stormwater manual, a contractor's ESC training course here (just finished), giving a wastewater operator certificaiton training class ever Thursday, plus all the other usual BS, including being moved into a new office downstairs, against my will (I can't seem to find my stapler.... )

But I check in EB occasionally.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 5, 2009)

> writing/editing the Republic of Palau's stormwater manual


What are the qualifications for stormwater modelers there?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 5, 2009)

Dleg said:


> (I can't seem to find my stapler.... )


I think I saw Lumbergh with it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

rented Taken and "Into the Blue 2" the other day, Taken is really good, into the blue 2 was horribly bad, even with some boobie shots.......


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2009)

Saw "The Hangover" the other night. Pretty darn funny. Plus you get to see Heather Graham's boob. On a bad note, you see a Chinese man's penis and Zach Galifianakis' ass, but Galifianakis' was hysterical.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2009)

On the plane to london I watched Inkheart, kind of stupid, but I never read the book

on the way back i watched, bridewars, confessions of a shopaholic, hotel for dogs, and the reader.

none were truely spectacular but had their good parts


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2009)

On the plane ride back from when I went to England I watched two really cute French chicks in skimpy dresses. (Flew through Paris) Far superior to any movie offering.

I'm happy that I will have someone to travel with on the way to AK. Flight time is just shy of 10 hours so having someone to talk to or play cards with will keep me from losing it. They'd probably charge me for the movie anyway.

Funny how far you can fly and still be in the same country. I could fly from Boston to Minsk in less time, according to Orbitz.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 9, 2009)

I watched Land of the Lost with my son last weekend. What a stupid movie.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 10, 2009)

^^^^I wonder how long it will take before Hollywood realizes that Will Ferrell hasn't been funny since the mid 90's...


----------



## Supe (Jun 10, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> ^^^^I wonder how long it will take before Hollywood realizes that Will Ferrell hasn't been funny since the mid 90's...


About as long as it will take them to realize that Jimmy Fallon is one of the least entertaining people of all time.


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Jun 16, 2009)

The hangover was probably the funniest movie I have ever seen, a must see!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Supe said:


> About as long as it will take them to realize that Jimmy Fallon is one of the least entertaining people of all time.


:rotflmao:

Have you seen where he is hosting a series on Nickelodeon titled, "Tales of Middle School Romance" - it came across as VERY CREEPY to me! :blink:

JR


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2009)

Nickelodeon is just turning into the MTV of old. I hold it at least 40% responsible for the wearing of thongs and inappropriate attire by underage girls.

Seriously though, Jimmy Fallon was responsible for ruining virtually every SNL skit he was ever in. How did that no talent ass-clown get hired when he couldn't keep a straight face to save his life?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2009)

Supe said:


> Nickelodeon is just turning into the MTV of old. I hold it at least 40% responsible for the wearing of thongs and inappropriate attire by underage girls.


Which in turn results in sexually active teenagers -&gt; leading to pregnant teens -&gt; prompting 62 yo celebrities to make jokes about sexually active teenagers -&gt; who then get criticized and accused of being a pervert by said teen's slutty fight attendent looking, pitbull-like (but lip-stick wearing) hockey moms and dads named Todd.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 16, 2009)

^^So, what exactly are you trying to say there, Todd?


----------



## Paul S (Jun 16, 2009)

"I can see Russia from my house!"


----------



## geofs_PE (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd like to hear him insult one of Obama's daughters, but then that wouldn't be politically correct...


----------



## akwooly (Jun 16, 2009)

Paul S said:


> "I can see Russia from my house!"


-Tina Fey


----------



## Dleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's something geeky, that surprisingly, I never got to until now: I just completed watching all the Star Trek movies (original cast). And not only was it the first time I have seen most of them, but I watched them on Blu-Ray, and they looked fantastic!

I honestly have no idea why I never watched them until now. I mean, I saw the "biggies" - I, II, and IV. But never III, V, or VI. And I have to say, they were pretty fun! I am now considering getting the original series, season 1 blu-ray collection. I never liked the show as a kid, but as an adult, I think I will probably enjoy them.

Geek City here I come!


----------



## Paul S (Jun 17, 2009)

akwooly said:


> -Tina Fey


Correct, now try this one:

"Experience is simply the name we give our mistakes"


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 27, 2009)

We don't do movies very often, but let me add my vote for The Hangover. It was the funniest movie I have seen in a very, very long time....my wife and I were both dying through the whole thing. Seeing Heather Graham's boob doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

I saw Transformers 2 today with FMJR - I thought it was better than the first but still something doesn't click with me when it comes to that movie. A lot of people brought young children - the movie really isn't appropriate for young children between some of the language and violence, IMHO.



jeb6294 said:


> We don't do movies very often, but let me add my vote for The Hangover. It was the funniest movie I have seen in a very, very long time....my wife and I were both dying through the whole thing. Seeing Heather Graham's boob doesn't hurt either.


I am going to have to convince FMJR to catch that movie with me, though I think she is afraid to let me see it lest that sort of thing happen in my upcoming wedding! :rotflmao:

JR


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 28, 2009)

The hangover was freakin hilarious. I had to go pee about 3/4 of the way through. Normally I would have held it till the movie was over. But, I seriously thought I was going to pee myself.


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm just glad that this thread finally got a second mention of Heather Graham's boob.


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 29, 2009)

It was pretty nice. I wasn't expecting it.

The photos at the end were hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

I am pressing FMJR to see it with me ... but she is resisting!!! She thinks that will somehow give me some ideas for my bachelor party in Vegas!! I could never imagine that happening ... 

OTOH, we watched Clerks 2 on DVD - we both found it better than Clerks, but FMJR was scarred from the donkey scene!! hmy:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 29, 2009)

> OTOH, we watched Clerks 2 on DVD - we both found it better than Clerks, but FMJR was scarred from the donkey scene!!


Interspecies erotica, fucko!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Interspecies erotica, fucko!


:rotflmao:

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> The photos at the end were hilarious.


Yes they were...I almost peed myself.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 29, 2009)

Now I have a pretty good idea of why all the seats in the theater have a dank moistness to them.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 29, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I saw Transformers 2 today with FMJR - I thought it was better than the first but still something doesn't click with me when it comes to that movie. A lot of people brought young children - the movie really isn't appropriate for young children between some of the language and violence, IMHO.
> 
> I am going to have to convince FMJR to catch that movie with me, though I think she is afraid to let me see it lest that sort of thing happen in my upcoming wedding! :rotflmao:
> 
> JR


Man I hate that, when me and Christina went to see Tropic Thunder. A family of 5 sat right in front of us. The youngest was about 6 the oldest maybe 12. That movie was not kid friendly. It could have ruined the movie for me if I was not hammered.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Man I hate that, when me and Christina went to see Tropic Thunder. A family of 5 sat right in front of us. The youngest was about 6 the oldest maybe 12. That movie was not kid friendly. It could have ruined the movie for me if I was not hammered.


Unlike Tropic Thunder, it was probably a reasonable assumption that Transformers would have been a kid-friendly film. I freakin' loved the transformers when I was growing up, but then they ruined it with Beast Wars and I haven't watched it since.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 29, 2009)

My wife and I went to the Hangover and there were quite a few scenes where I laughed out loud. The little Asian guy annoyed me after the first scene where he jumped out of the car, but if you're into the over the top vulgar, physical humor - you'll roll on the floor laughing.

My neighbors saw it (late 50's) and they said that they saw it last week and it must be a difference in generations, because they thought it was disgusting and horrible movie.

I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> My wife and I went to the Hangover and there were quite a few scenes where I laughed out loud. The little Asian guy annoyed me after the first scene where he jumped out of the car, but if you're into the over the top vulgar, physical humor - you'll roll on the floor laughing.


My favorite part of that scene is when they are leaning against the car after getting their ass kicked by a naked asian, and they say "Who WAS that guy?", "He was mean."


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw Transformers 2 on Friday (skipped out of work early to see it with my brother and a bunch of people he works with)... I enjoyed it... a little long, but not noticeable...

I'm not getting why people are so up in arms about the "racism"/etc in it... I'm not seeing it... of course, I could've been too distracted by Megan Fox to notice...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> I'm not getting why people are so up in arms about the "racism"/etc in it... I'm not seeing it... of course, I could've been too distracted by Megan Fox to notice...


I felt the claims of 'racist stereotypes' was a bit reaching given the context in which the movie was made.

And as far as Megan Fox ... +1 on that !!!!! :Banane20:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

so is the terminator movie any good?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 29, 2009)

^At least three of my friends said they really enjoyed it. I have stayed away because of all the bad professional reviews (probably mostly because I get to see maybe one movie every two weeks, so I don't want to waste money)

I took my son to see Transformers 2. I agree it was not all that appropriate for kids, but my son has a pretty mature taste, when it comes to fighting robots. He enjoyed it. I thought it was far, far too long, for what it was.... But I enjoyed it, overall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I took my son to see Transformers 2. I agree it was not all that appropriate for kids, but my son has a pretty mature taste, when it comes to fighting robots. He enjoyed it. I thought it was far, far too long, for what it was.... But I enjoyed it, overall.


That's amazing that he didn't freak out over it - lots of big bangs and explosions!! I am glad he enjoyed it though!! 

I was waiting for the two small children in front of me (both &lt; 10 yrs old) to have complete freak outs fits!! The little boy was wrapped up in his chair for practically the entire film ... it ticked me off that he was obviously scared and neither of his parents did anything but let him sit there curled up through the movie.

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ Well, that's two good reviews from Transformers 2.

The internet is kind of bashing that movie right now. I'm actually afraid to go and see it since the first one rocked.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> The internet is kind of bashing that movie right now. I'm actually afraid to go and see it since the first one rocked.


If you liked the first one - you will definitely like the second one. LOTS more action!! As Dleg said, it is a tad long at 2.5 hrs, but I think it doesn't wear on you. 

Also, seeing it in a theater probably beats watching from home considering all the action/fighting/sounds.

JR


----------



## klk (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw Transformers 2 last night, I was prepared for a horrible movie and was pleasantly surprised its wasn't as bad as I expected. I mean, there's absolutely no plot, but there were some funny parts (the mom was hilarious!) and the action was awesome. I thought it was too long and had too many slow-motion running scenes. I can suspend my disbelief for the whole transformer idea, but I expect the government reactions to be more realistic.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 30, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> The internet is kind of bashing that movie right now. I'm actually afraid to go and see it since the first one rocked.


Transformers is one of very few movies that I turned off halfway through and returned. I was pretty disappointed in it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

okay watched Gran Torino the other day, my god did that movie suck, way over-rated, I was expecting Dirt Harry / Death Wish but this was just not even worth watching to the end....


----------



## Dleg (Jul 22, 2009)

^Disagree. I thought it was an excellent movie. You're obviously not on Clint's wavelength.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I plan on taking FMJR to see the new Harry Potter movie soon (like this weekend) and we want to see The Proposal. For some reason, I STILL can't get her to go see The Hangover with me.

JR


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I plan on taking FMJR to see the new Harry Potter movie soon (like this weekend) and we want to see The Proposal. For some reason, I STILL can't get her to go see The Hangover with me.
> JR



Do we get to see whatserface naked in that movie at all, or at least any side boob?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> Do we get to see whatserface naked in that movie at all, or at least any side boob?


you want to see Harry Potter side boob?

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> you want to see Harry Potter side boob?
> :f_115m_e45d7af:



No. I've already seen Emma Watson boob, but I want to see some Sandra Bullock side boob.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> No. I've already seen Emma Watson boob, but I want to see some Sandra Bullock side boob.


You should have been more clear. I thought you were talking about seeing boobs in The Hangover (which you do get to see one of Heather Graham's boobs). I would also like to see some Sandra Bullock boob...I've had a crush on her since Speed.


----------



## cement (Jul 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> No. I've already seen Emma Watson boob, but I want to see some Sandra Bullock side boob.


is emma watson 18 yet?


----------



## MGX (Jul 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> Do we get to see whatserface naked in that movie at all, or at least any side boob?



Sort of, there's a bit of a shower scene. Not boob persay but she has really lovely hips.

I was dragged to the proposal thinking it was a chick flick and it turned out to not be a chick flick and pretty good.


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

cement said:


> is emma watson 18 yet?



Wikipedia says 19.


----------



## cement (Jul 23, 2009)

just checking


----------



## Dleg (Aug 17, 2009)

*District 9* kicks serious ass.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Dleg said:


> *District 9* kicks serious ass.


rlyflag:

I will have to check it out....

I went to see GI Joe last week - it kicked serious ass too!! 

JR


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> Wikipedia says 19.



Dude you make suffering through the third trimester sooooo much easier!


----------

